# Can I mix Titebond I & III?



## Medici (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey all.

So I was given (2) 1 gal. jugs of Titebond I from work, since they had a leaking hole in the top of the jugs. They were going to be hazmat'ed out and tossed, but I snatched them since they were both near full, for only $1 each.

I usually only use Titebond III, but was wondering if I mixed in Titebond I, if it would be sufficient for gluing different joints. I would use the III & I at a ratio of maybe 3:1, respectively. Is this a good idea, or should I call Titebond and ask?

Thanks!

P.S. - I am usually gluing butcher blocks, tables, and sometimes mortise joints.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I wouldn't mix the two glues…

Get a good container and put the TBI in it and use it for joints that don't have to be resistant to moderate water exposure.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Medici (Oct 22, 2016)

> I wouldn t mix the two glues…
> 
> Get a good container and put the TBI in it and use it for joints that don t have to be resistant to moderate water exposure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Herb. Any reason why you'd stay away from mixing?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

For one if they are comnpatible the TBI will degrade the TBIII's water resistance. So now you basically have TBI again.
Herb 
Gave you some damn good advice if you don't want to use it mix some together and see what happens.
.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

For one if they are comnpatible the TBI will degrade the TBIII's water resistance. So now you basically have TBI again.
Herb 
Gave you some damn good advice if you don't want to use it mix some together and see what happens.
.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I wouldn't mix the two either. The properties of the two glues are different, so that means the additives are different, as well. Mixing the two most likely will not give good results.

The best thing to do is to just call the company and see what they say.


----------



## Medici (Oct 22, 2016)

> For one if they are comnpatible the TBI will degrade the TBIII s water resistance. So now you basically have TBI again.
> Herb
> Gave you some damn good advice if you don t want to use it mix some together and see what happens.
> .
> ...


I appreciate his advice; I just wanted more than "I wouldn't mix the two together is all", but thanks.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

I wouldn't mix the two together, because if you do they will react and make sarin gas that will kill everything within 200-300 feet and melt a hole in the ground all the way to the center of the earth.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I think you'll end up with Titebond II if you mix them . . .

(I wouldn't either, actually.)


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It wouldn't bother me to mix them, but I'm not sure why I would. TB I is a fine glue, quite useful without being mixed with TBIII.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Send them to me and I'll mix them, I have a respirator so the gas wont get me and I really do want a hole that deep in my shop floor! Just use the TB1 for regular work and the TB3 for your cutting boards, just like they are designed for.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

You know this doesn't have to be an all or nothing dealio. 
Try mixing a couple tablespoons together and edge glueing a couple of short boards together and see how it works.
I don't really like tite bond 3 so having a gallon of it sitting around would not do me any good.
If mixing it with tite bond 1 produced a product I liked well enough to substitute for tite bond 1 & 2 that's what I would do.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Just an opinion, but it seems like mixing the two would remove the best qualities of each. TBI dries a relatively light yellow/clear color that is better for hiding glue joints (and can be made virtually invisible). TBIII dries a light brownish color, which will emphasize glue joints, particularly on light colored woods. TBI is for interior use (not water-resistant), TBIII is water-resistant and suitable for indoor/outdoor use.

Mix the two, and you get a glue that is not water-resistant, and will dry with a darker color. Then you get into the whole open time and additive differences and how well they play together. I'd keep 'em separate.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Why did you have to pay $1 when they were just going to be 'tossed' anyway?


----------



## Medici (Oct 22, 2016)

> PS: Why did you have to pay $1 when they were just going to be tossed anyway?
> 
> - MrUnix


Because I work for a large company that needs to be convinced that it's worth pay SOMETHING for it lol. I'm not complaining


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

First it will be a mistake and they will fail. Second, unless you are gluing a ton of stuff it will expire before you ever get close to using it. I remember a long time ago my local hardware had a sale 1/2 off a gallon of glue.

I ended up losing money as I did not use before it got old. Lesson learned, now I get only enough glue for a project.

 If you a cabinet shop, then good deal, but I'd still not mix.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I just called them up and they said no.

PRODUCT QUESTIONS
Technical Support
Phone (800) 347-4583
Fax (614) 445-1295
e-mail Technical Support

"Just an opinion, but it seems like mixing the two would remove the best qualities of each." 
Mr.Unix nailed it, that's exactly what Tech support told me.
Congrats ^^


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

TB 1 is Aliphatic resin, and TB 3 is "Advanced Proprietary Polymer".

I would assume they're not compatible.


----------

